# Showing up morning of ride



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Assuming your horse hauls well and you hang out a bit after the ride to let him/her rest a bit, I don't think it's bad for the properly-prepared horse. I am jealous you have a ride so close!

I would make sure to contact ride management about your plan though, as some rides will not vet a horse in the morning (they are required to do so the day before).


----------



## Prairie (May 13, 2016)

I normally try to trailer to a ride or show the night before, even those that are only anhour away, to give the horse a chance to rest after the ride plus get comfortablein a new area with new horses, sights, and sounds. However, if I can’t, our horses have beenhauled enough and settle in quickly so it’s NBD.


It reallydepends on the individual horses and his experience being hauled, how fast hersettles in to a new location, and his temperament/personality. Have fun on the ride and remember that completing the ride is a win!


----------



## JulieG (Jun 25, 2013)

Thanks! She trailers really well and settles in to everywhere we've gone pretty quickly.

I'm so luck y to have so many rides close to me - every once in a while they do one on the trails that are out the back of my barn!

I emailed the ride coordinator to see what he says about the vet - thanks for that! I hadn't thought of it.

Definitely not looking to win, just want to see what my horse thinks of it and see some new places, meet some new people!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

The first LD ride my friend did with her gelding, they trailered in that morning (it was about 45 minutes to an hour away). She ended up placing in the top ten on her first ride, out of a field of about 50.


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

I suspect you and your horse will be having a vewy, vewy early breakfast that morning!
Have a good ride!


----------

